#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya world’s longest Bale Fruit Cake to be displayed

## dirtydog

*Press Conference on the Longest Bale Fruit Cake
*

Deputy Mayor Ronnakit Aegasing, GM of the Amari Orchid Resort & Tower Mr. Dominik Stamm, and GM of Central Festival Mr. Sarun Tuntichamnun together made a press conference in the Aranda Ballroom of Amari Orchid Resort on 23rd July at 1.30 pm about a charity cake event.

On the occasion of Her Majesty Queen Sirikit’s 75th birthday, the Amari Orchid Resort & Tower in conjunction with Central Festival Shopping Center Pattaya and Pattaya City Hall will proudly present the world’s longest Bale Fruit Cake, which will be 75 meters long and will sell for 600 baht a meter, proceeds will go to charity. 

This event will be held at Central Festival North Pattaya from 11th-13th August from 10 am – 11 pm. 

Pattaya People

----------

